# TTF band mounting on a natural fork



## scooters (Apr 27, 2015)

quick question..

how feasible is this? i've been moving from OTT to TTF and have been in the middle of creating a natural fork out of Hawthorne. Ideally i'd like to mount the bands TTF but as the arms of the fork sit at an angle, unless I square off the ends the bands will sit at an angle rather than aligned with each other. I'm assuming that banding at an angle without squaring off the forks will create affect accuracy and the life of the bands.

The forks are quite thick so in theory squaring off the outside edges of the tips so that they run parallel to the handle and each other shouldn't adversely affect the strength especially as I am using Hawthorne, a very tough wood which is a pig to work with!

sorry for what might be a stupid and obvious question, it's the first time I've made a natural fork catty since I was a boy!

cheers

Rich


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

not sure how fancy you want to get or what kind of tools you have. topslot method works for TTF. I made up a couple TTF attachments for flats or tubes you can see here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40058-viper-vs-python-forks/

simplest way, if you want to tie your bands on instead of using a quick-attach, is probably to drill one hole with a slot leading to it and wrap/tuck like Bill's universal forks:

http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/resinsniper.jpg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The tips needn't run parallel to the handle. This will have no effect on accuracy. Easiest is top slots for bands or holes for tubes (although there are ways to attach bands and tubes to either style).


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I put single matchstick style slots on a wham-o frame and found they worked pretty good if you wrap the bands around the outside of the forks, matchsticks not required.


----------



## scooters (Apr 27, 2015)

thanks everyone, very helpful.

some really neat ideas here.

I can also apply them to the horn one I am making


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

My buddy in England made me a proper Yew ttf natty... check it out:


----------

